# Who here thinks I actually got back in....



## Bad Luck

...put it in drive and pushed this pile??? Not me....this stuff was super wet and seriously heavy.......maybe I need a 3/4 ton....hmmmmmm payup

Hey Buck - I know you are going to have a comment...FOCKER....


----------



## Bad Luck

I Just realized I posted this about two months ago......


----------



## sno king

*nice*

love your truck man looks nice. Ill take a chevy over a dodge or ford any day espeshally one with a fisher


----------



## Peopleeater

That is why I never stop mid-swipe. If for some reason I would have to stop, I still try to get the bulk of it. It seems to compress it or something? Fluffy stuff is a little different though.

I like your truck too. 1/2 ton works good for me, just takes a little more abuse than if I had 3/4 or 1 ton.

Jeff


----------



## Up North

Bad Luck said:


> ...put it in drive and pushed this pile??? Not me....this stuff was super wet and seriously heavy.......maybe I need a 3/4 ton....hmmmmmm payup
> 
> Hey Buck - I know you are going to have a comment...FOCKER....


I think your truck might be strong enough to push that pile...but that chicken yellow plow...I don't know, probably not. 

What's shaking buddy? Just parked my plow in a nice cozy corner for a summer nap today and unloaded all my ballast. Winter's officially done here, in fact I fert'd the yard today.

Buck


----------



## Bad Luck

Thanks for the comments guys. I never usually stop but I couldn't resist the kodak moment. 

Buck - Going to "winterize" the plow this weekend. Nothing else brewing really. My brother in law is getting back into mowing as a side job so I've been trying to help him find some decent used equipment.


----------



## Peopleeater

Scuba told me about an auction that was happening near me soon (actually 2). I just checked their site and they have one May 1st in Syracuse, NY. Says they have lawn and garden stuff. www.lyonauction.com

I should have parked my plow 2 months ago, but finally put it away last weekend. Left it out just in case, plus the yard was still pretty soft and didn't want to rut it up very much.

Work is picking up here for dump truck, actually getting pretty steady now. Gotta work tonight building a new stamping plant for Chrysler. Nice, easy, low mileage gig, but the hours aren't great. 4 am to 12:30 on monday, now tonight 4 pm- 2:30 or whenever they feel like signing us out?! Hope he doesn't think I am going to work at 6 or 7 am tomorrow!

Building America one truckload at a time.! payup

Jeff


----------



## raptorman03

good pics man


----------



## nailerdog

Nice picts


----------



## Mowerpan

delete this please


----------



## Mowerpan

Wow the noobie brings back a 7 month old post It's like dejavu


----------

